# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  انتقالی از دانشگاه

## Y.3.R

سلام.میدونم که جای این تایپک اینجا نیس اما بنا به دلایلی اینجا زدم و امیدوارم که حذف نشه.دوستان من خودم بچه ی گنبدکاووسم(استان گلستان) و الان دارم تو رشته ی ریاضیات وکاربردها تو دانشگاه شیراز درس میخونم و از گنبد تا شیراز حدودا 22 ساعت راهه.حالا اگه شما جای من بودین از دانشگاه شیراز به دانشگاه نوشیروانی بابل انتقالی میگرفتین یا نه؟(از گنبد تا بابل حدودا 6 ساعت راهه).لطفا با دلیل و بدون تعصب جواب بدین.اینم بگم که اگه به هر دانشگاهی برم قطعا همون رشته ی قبلین رو ادامه میدم

----------


## Fermat

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.
به این بستگی داره که شما چقدر به ریاضیات علاقه مندین و مطالعه دارین.بنظر من اگه واقعا ریاضیات رو به طور خیلی جدی دنبال میکنین و سواد بالایی دارید حتما شیراز بمونید چون یکی از دانشگاه های خیلی خوب کشوره و اگه بعدا بخوایین هیات علمی یه دانشگاه بشین براتون یه امتیاز مثبت حساب میشه.ولی اگه نمیخوایین بطور جدی ریاضیو ادامه بدین حتما برید بابل چون در اینصورت این دو دانشگاه هیچ تفاوتی ندارن.راستی انتقالی گرفتن از یک دانشگاه به دانشگاه خیلی سخته.ولی چون دانشگاه شیراز سطح بالاتری داره اگه دانشگاه شیراز باهاتون موافقت کنه نوشیروانی بابل هم شما رو میپذیره.

----------


## A.H.D

سلام خوبی یاسر؟
مسافت که طولانیه شکی نیست،من خودم چون پنج ساعت راهه تا کرمانشاه،ته ذهنم انتقالی هستش...
اما اگر واقعا برات سخته،به نظرم انجام بده اینم در نظر بگیر ترم اول همه اکثرا که شهر دیگه به جز تهران قبول میشن به این مساله زیاد فکر می کنند،شرایط خودتو بسنج اگر دیدی نمی تونی این مسافت وزمانی که تو راهی را تحمل کنی،اونوقت این کارو بکن...
البته من ریاضی نیستم اما شنیدم دانشگاه بابل هم بد نیست،یه کم در مورد دانشگاه بابل تحقیق کن،ببین به انتقالی ها خوابگاه میدن مثلا و....
برای انتقالی هم کارت نسبت به رشته های تجربی راحت تره،ظاهرا با پارتی خیلی سریع کارت درست میشه ، زنگ بزن به مسئول نقل و انتقال وزارت علوم شرایط کلی را بپرس اگر خواستی...

----------

